# Prolapse disc??



## great gonzo

I have just found out I have a prolapse disc in my lower back (very painful). Just wondering if anyone else has recovered from this and how long it took them?
I am waiting for an appointment at a back clinic to see what they can do which the doctor has sent me to. 
Gonz.


----------



## RickL

Wait till you see the specialist before looking stuff up on the internet

I was told the same a couple of years ago by the doctor prolapsed disc - when I saw the chiropractor - they diagnosed it as muscle related,

Another thread a few days ago - but see what they say @ the clinic before taking any advice from anyone on forums

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=355348&highlight=PROLAPSED


----------



## camerashy

Wait and get professional advice as suggested. When mine first went I had physio and interferential whic helped a lot to get it right.
Beware, once you have a bad back you have to take care of it and build those stomach muscles up to take the weight off your back when moving and lifting.
I put mine out 3 times the last time on the Corkscrew at Alton Towers and was off work for 6 months then had to have the lumber disc taken out (worse case scenario) so that is why I say protect your back at all times.
Dave


----------



## great gonzo

I have had treatment from a osteopath for the last 4 months who said it was mussels around my pelvis that have over compensated, but it never work and now I have lost confidence in him. Even after telling him that I have developed a lot of pain down one side of my leg and bum did he say anything different. 
Thanks for the advice tho guys I appreciate it, in a lot of pain now and the pain killers don't seeam to do anything &#55357;&#56852;
Gonz.


----------



## S63

great gonzo said:


> I have had treatment from a osteopath for the last 4 months who said it was mussels around my pelvis that have over compensated, but it never work and now I have lost confidence in him. Even after telling him that I have developed a lot of pain down one side of my leg and bum did he say anything different.
> Thanks for the advice tho guys I appreciate it, in a lot of pain now and the pain killers don't seeam to do anything ��
> Gonz.


You have my sympathies. For years I suffered with a vertebrae with a mind of its own, (liked to pop out now and again), the inflammation caused immense pain and immobility at times, having visited several Osteopaths, chiropractors and physios it became clear that their methods and techniques varied immensely, a lady sports physio I've found seems to have found and repaired the problems others have failed at.

I know it's costly but do try and get a second opinion from somewhere else, you say you're booked into a "back clinic" is that with the NHS? I've had very mixed treatment with them, varies from region to region I guess.

The biggest problem is lack of regulation in this area, we have a spinal clinic in our area that uses Agressive marketing and promotions, the man in charge has been struck off but is still able to operate his practice and is locally known as Dct. Death!

Good luck anyway.:thumb:


----------



## great gonzo

Thanks S63
Yes the clinic is NHS, its in Dorking Surrey. I did a quick Google and it looks quite impressive. 
TBH I will try anything right now!! 
At present I'm on a chair with a hot water bottle strapped to my back. Lol. 

Gonz.


----------



## davo3587

I had 2 prolapsed discs in my neck , c5 and c6. In September 2013 I had both discs removed and a cage fitted the. The disc above and below fused to the cage.


----------



## great gonzo

davo3587 said:


> I had 2 prolapsed discs in my neck , c5 and c6. In September 2013 I had both discs removed and a cage fitted the. The disc above and below fused to the cage.


That's sounds serious mate, I hope you in no pain now. 
Not sure what you are doing with Gtechnique products in your neck tho?? Lol

Gonz.


----------



## davo3587

great gonzo said:


> That's sounds serious mate, I hope you in no pain now.
> Not sure what you are doing with Gtechnique products in your neck tho?? Lol
> 
> Gonz.


I have 70 percent max movement in my neck and that's how it will ever be, it has been a complete lifestyle change due to having a lot of restrictions, but its pointless moaning. I had my op at Walton neurology and it was a great place. Best advice I could give is don't push things after the op let your body heal in its own time.


----------



## camerashy

I always used a hot water bottle down the back of my trousers, it sounds hilarious, but it certainly helped the pain more so than ice packs.
The pain in your bum and leg is the sciatic nerve as you probably know which may lead to parts of your foot going numb if you do not rest up.
Have you had any interferential treatment.......or used a tens unit??
It's like little electric shocks around the prolapsed disc which help to reduce the swelling and pain
All the best and take care
Dave


----------



## AMD

Ive been having trouble with my lower back for some time. I work with computers and cycle 2500 miles per year, and last October while doing the wife's car I hurt my back again.

I visit an osteopath about 6 times per year, sometimes he fixes it with one session, but other times it may not work, or I do somthing to it which upsets it again. I know where my trouble is, its the last vertebrae, L5-S1, and like you something hot on it can be the only thing that makes it feel better - so much so I usually travel around with my seat heaters on full blast... :car:
I have been on cocodamol, from time to time, but this can bring on other problems.

Anyway, I understand your pain precisely and hope you get to the bottom of it. Certainly see what the professionals say, and have an MRI scan etc. I did this but the neurosurgeon couldnt find anything physically wrong with me.

Anyway I think I am beginning to understand whats wrong with me, and I think its posture related. I found this on my many searches and have started doing the exercises and I am starting to feel better: http://gokhalemethod.com/ 
I bought the book and it makes a lot of sense, obviously speak to your professionals first, but if they cant find anything, then have a look at this. It seems to be helping me. I spend £40 each time at the osteopath, and for £15 the book could be the best thing I have bought, except detailing products maybe


----------



## great gonzo

camerashy said:


> I always used a hot water bottle down the back of my trousers, it sounds hilarious, but it certainly helped the pain more so than ice packs.
> The pain in your bum and leg is the sciatic nerve as you probably know which may lead to parts of your foot going numb if you do not rest up.
> Have you had any interferential treatment.......or used a tens unit??
> It's like little electric shocks around the prolapsed disc which help to reduce the swelling and pain
> All the best and take care
> Dave


Hi Dave, thanks for the great reply. 
I'm not too clued up with regards to interferential treatment? But when I was seeing the osteopath he would start with these 4 suction things on my lower back which would send a sort of electronic pulse into me, I was left for 15 minutes like that. Can't say I ever got any pain relief from it but then I didn't have the pain through my leg then. 
I like the idea of the tens device, the wife used one through her pregnancy. Can you buy them? 
Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo

AMD said:


> Ive been having trouble with my lower back for some time. I work with computers and cycle 2500 miles per year, and last October while doing the wife's car I hurt my back again.
> 
> I visit an osteopath about 6 times per year, sometimes he fixes it with one session, but other times it may not work, or I do somthing to it which upsets it again. I know where my trouble is, its the last vertebrae, L5-S1, and like you something hot on it can be the only thing that makes it feel better - so much so I usually travel around with my seat heaters on full blast... :car:
> I have been on cocodamol, from time to time, but this can bring on other problems.
> 
> Anyway, I understand your pain precisely and hope you get to the bottom of it. Certainly see what the professionals say, and have an MRI scan etc. I did this but the neurosurgeon couldnt find anything physically wrong with me.
> 
> Anyway I think I am beginning to understand whats wrong with me, and I think its posture related. I found this on my many searches and have started doing the exercises and I am starting to feel better: http://gokhalemethod.com/
> I bought the book and it makes a lot of sense, obviously speak to your professionals first, but if they cant find anything, then have a look at this. It seems to be helping me. I spend £40 each time at the osteopath, and for £15 the book could be the best thing I have bought, except detailing products maybe


Thanks mate 
The book looks very intresting and I'm up for anything that can help. As you say tho first want to see what this back clinic comes up with. 
Gonz.


----------



## camerashy

You can buy tens units my Father bought one many years ago.
I also think you can get them on loan through your GP, Physiotherapist or NHS


----------



## Titanium Htail

Good luck at the clinic, I had a spinal-fusion with << titanium rods so take care.

Pace well, John Tht.


----------



## great gonzo

camerashy said:


> You can buy tens units my Father bought one many years ago.
> I also think you can get them on loan through your GP, Physiotherapist or NHS


Thanks mate
Had a look on eBay too, only about £25.00 definitely worth a try I think. 
Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo

Titanium Htail said:


> Good luck at the clinic, I had a spinal-fusion with << titanium rods so take care.
> 
> Pace well, John Tht.


Christ John you are scaring me now!!

Titanium rods!!!!! Matching user name lol.

Gonz.


----------



## Exotica

I had a central prolaspe of L4/5 and was paralysed from the area down. I lost function of water and bowel works for a few weeks. You would certainly know if you have a central prolapse.

http://www.patient.co.uk/doctor/cauda-equina-syndrome


----------



## Titanium Htail

No we are all individuals, keep that in mind try to pace under the pain take some medication at night, see your GP for professional pain management if required.

The clinic may lend you a tens machine, be kind to yourself.

Let us know what the clinic say ?

John Tht.


----------



## kings..

I have had two destroyed disc's in my lumbar spine the past 10 years due to an accident in the gym.. 

My advice, don't see an osteopath, chiropractor etc until you have had an MRI to establish what the prognosis is. Osteopaths etc manipulate joints, and whilst it might feel better periodically sometime it can cause massive flare ups of pain and potential for sciatic nerve compression.

I would go to GP, get a referal to either NHS hospital or BUPA, get a prescription for anti-inflammatory's and pain killers, and see what the outcome of the MRI is; and the suggested care pathway.


----------



## great gonzo

Not a great weekend, I'm taking 60 grames of Codine for the pain which are making no difference. Starting to get pins and needles in my foot now ( not a good sign). Back to the doctors AGAIN. 
Gonz.


----------



## Richors

It does seem a very complex area with lots of opinions how to fix - Lower back that is.
I hurt mine in the gym about 14 months ago and most mornings struggle to get out of bed, put shoes/socks on etc. Gets you down after a while obviously.
I have had an MRI and it says nothing major wrong so been having physio for months and been doing core strength exercises for months but no better or worse. Had a year on Naproxin but stopped taking them as worried about effect and getting bad pins/needles in my hands.
Now just starting acupuncture to see if it at least relieves some pain...........

Hope you get sorted mate - its no fun...........

cheers


----------



## Phil-1

I damaged my lower back due to a car crash 8 years. I crushed a vertebra and prolapsed 2 discs. Couldn't walk for 2 weeks. I was told I would need surgery, but I look after my back and I do still get some pain now and again but in the whole it's ok.


----------



## dubber

You need anti- inflammatory tablets mate. I have to have an op on my back, i have 2 bulging discs. Suffered for 20years and it has got gradually worse. My consultant told me its been a few years since he has seen a back as bad on the exray. He told me if I don't have the op there is a strong possibility that in the next 5 years I could end up i. A wheel chair.


----------



## great gonzo

Dubber, I'm sorry to here that. Sounds terrible mate. I wish you all the best. 
Gonz. 

I'm taking Naproxen which is a anti inflammatory which does help a little. They have changed my pain killers to Tramadol hydrochloride but these make me feel sick and dissy. 
Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo

Two weeks on and still no appointment made with the back clinic, I have chased the doctors surgery but they just say they have referred my case and I have to be patient. 
I reckon I should of gone straight to the hospital. 
Gonz.


----------



## camerashy

Sorry to hear no appointment yet arranged, is there any improvement in your mobility and pain
Dave


----------



## great gonzo

camerashy said:


> Sorry to hear no appointment yet arranged, is there any improvement in your mobility and pain
> Dave


Not really Dave
I am learning to cope/deal with the pain. I find the Nepoxen to take the edge off it but can only take these twice a day.the wife has really looked after me this weekend so have had my feet up. Really worried about work tomorrow tho. 
Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo

Update on this thread. 
Had to take 5 weeks off work with chronic pain down my legs been in hospital for a night, tomorrow having an injection into my spine for some pain relief (can't wait). 
Gonz.


----------



## camerashy

Sorry to hear there is little improvement and all the best for tomorrow.
The only way is complete rest and some gentle exercise at the right time to stop it stiffening up.
Probably going back to work too early didn't help.


----------



## Gaffa22

davo3587 said:


> I have 70 percent max movement in my neck and that's how it will ever be, it has been a complete lifestyle change due to having a lot of restrictions, but its pointless moaning. I had my op at Walton neurology and it was a great place. Best advice I could give is don't push things after the op let your body heal in its own time.


You have my sympathy.
I had the disc between c6 and c7 removed and the vertebrae fused, after experiencing unbelievable pain and losing the use of my right arm, 
But I was lucky after the op, the pain has gone completely and full use and strength regained in my arm. I have around 90% neck movement. 
I can't play golf any more but am fine apart from that.


----------



## great gonzo

camerashy said:


> Sorry to hear there is little improvement and all the best for tomorrow.
> The only way is complete rest and some gentle exercise at the right time to stop it stiffening up.
> Probably going back to work too early didn't help.


I had nearly 5 weeks off, I'm self employed so no money coming in! it's been a financial nightmare. 
Gonz.


----------



## chriswuk

Back pain is the worst 

I had lumbago apparently (fluid between 2 discs worn away so the discs were compressed & rubbing together).

I used to do it about twice a year for 3 years on the run, but found it to be the weight lifting at the gym. I used to go a bit mad on the weights & although big, was carrying a lot of weight (17st+).

After the 3rd year of doing it, I ditched the heavy weights, swapped it for cardio & lighter weights, dropped 4 stone & it's not reoccurred since (3 years pain free).

Cost me a fortune in clothes like, but best I've ever felt & zero back pain.

When I used to suffer, I found diclofenac (the strong ones) to be the only thing which helped. Codine spaced me out & everything else was a waste of time (tens machine did help a little, but at times it would then go into spasm).

Best thing is to rest up, make sure you do some light movement (go for a little walk around the garden, or shuffle!) & let it heal once you've been diagnosed.


----------



## great gonzo

Thanks chriswuk
I have been diagnosed with a large buldge from the rear of the L5 disc and very close to the bowel nerve which the constant is worried about. If it pressures this I will lose control of my bowel which wouldn't be nice lol.
Gonz.


----------



## chriswuk

Ah ****.......


----------



## camerashy

There does come a time when you have to consider your options and mine came after 6 months off work, surgery is never nice but for me it worked and after 2 weeks off recuperating I was back in work......that was 26 years ago.
OK you will always have to protect your back, there may be times when you will have back ache/pain caused by muscle spasms not disc problems but getting weight of your stomach and building those muscles up really helps.
I can now do 2 hours hard digging in the allotment before my body tells me to stop which I don't think is bad for a 66year old.
If you were to ask me whether to consider surgery I would always say, firstly, try to get it right naturally, with all the help you can get, physio, acupuncture, rest etc but I now think your time has come where you may have to consider other options and the advancement in back operations has come on leaps and bounds in the last 25 years since mine.......look at all the sportsmen that have it done and then go back to football , rugby or tennis
Hope the hospital visit went well and you,now have some relief from pain 
Dave


----------



## great gonzo

Well after nearly 7 months I have my hospital appointment to remove the prolapsed disc from my back!!
What a long drawn out affair this has been. I'm not in as much pain as I was but more uncomfortable with numbness to my calf and pains down my leg. 
Going to be out of work for 6-8 weeks with no money, so any volunteers for washing the car step right up lol. 

Feeling nervous Gonz.


----------



## MDC250

Good luck Gonz, hope it all goes well for you.

Temptation will I guess be to rush things after surgery...try not to!


----------



## camerashy

Best of luck, mate, as from my previous post been there and had a disc removed.
You will always have to protect your back strengthen up those stomach muscles to compensate but after full recovery you should be able to do most things, although I was told contact sports are out as is weight lifting I suppose
Dave


----------



## great gonzo

Cheers Dave. 
I have been swimming and doing Pilates but it's sooooo boring, and makes the leg pain worse. 
I'm hoping to get back playing squash I just might not play leagues anymore. I also have a very expensive bike collecting dust and can't wait to get back in the saddle. 

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo

Ok update on this thread. 

I'm out of hospital after having the prolapsed disc removed yesterday. 
I'm bed bound but have to get up and walk a little every couple of hour. Pain is manageable till I have to move ! 
Haven't slept in nearly 30 hour which isn't helping but my leg pain has eased not stopped but is better. 
Think it's going to take a while. 

Gonz.


----------



## camerashy

Good news that the op went well hope you make a full recovery.
Did you ask on a scale of 1-10 how bad the prolapse was??
I was told mine was a 9 as I have mentioned before you will have to protect your back from now on. The only on going problem I have is a little numbness to the outside of the right foot when they have to tweak a nerve but it does not affect my day to day living.
All the best 
Dave


----------



## great gonzo

Hi Dave
I never asked on a scale of 1/10 but it was described as large when they saw the MRI, I was referred to a neurosurgeon straightaway after the results so I'm guessing it wasn't small. 

Gonz.


----------



## SPARTAN

All the best for your recovery gonzo, hope it's speedy.


----------



## grout20

Hi Gonz,

Hope your recovery is going ok. No lifting heavy turkeys just yet!

I'm assuming you will get a series of Physio treatments and exercises? 

I still do some of them, particularly ones that help tone /strengthen the stomach muscles, which helps protect your back, as I think others have said on here.

Anyway, take care and I hope you have a pain free Xmas.

Cheers
John


----------



## grout20

Oh ... forgot to add in my previous post....

On your recommendation on "my" other thread I bought some IronX fallout remover and experimented on my alloy wheels.

Brilliant stuff ..... thanks!

I was also going to try it on some of the paintwork on our old Rover 200 but...

a. it started raining, and
b. the Rover is purple!!



Happy Xmas to you and yours

John


----------



## parttimer

Is a prolapse what you guys call a herniated disk¿ If so I just had my l5 s1 done in August. They trimmed a 7mm bulge which I bounced right back from. Last year I had my c5-6 fused. That was so nice to have fixed as well! If you had the same thing, rest up and you will be good to go in no time!


----------



## Cookies

Deepest sympathies Gonz. I've back bother too sadly lol. 

There's a bit of disc that's broken off the L5/S1 disc, and is floating around in the nerve canal. Occasionally, it gives me severe pain, r-sided sciatica down into my foot etc etc. I haven't ventured down the surgery route as the Neuro surgeon said he'd have to drill in through the side of L5 (bizarrely the broken off bit had travelled up my spine) to root around to try and find the bit. He said he'd bruise and/or damage nerves in the process (including potential incontinence).

I hope you have a speedy recovery chum and are able to enjoy Christmas. Let us know how you're doing!

All the best and more importantly, Merry Christmas. 

Cooks


----------



## Titanium Htail

This type of recovery may take a while, as mentioned although you are keen to recoup some activity take your time, pace well learning to adapt to that new normal. A range of experiences plus outcomes on here which is helpful. No medication, epidural or otherwise will totally omit the pain overall just target those flare-up situations. The prognosis for these early interventions are good so good luck be kind to yourself.

Here to help with knowledge, experience and understanding.

Take care, John Tht.


----------



## great gonzo

Update (if intrested)

4 weeks now and my movement is getting much better, I'm still having spasms in my lower back especially when going from sitting to standing. I walk the dog everyday with no problems at all. I have a bit of problems with the pysio as I have lost a lot of strength but I suppose this will come with time. 
My leg pain has reduced but not gone I still get pins and needles a bit too. 
I have another two weeks off so fingers crossed. 
A few silly pics of me in recovery lol.







Gonz


----------



## Exotica

I know how you feel , I'm waiting for my 5th operation on my L4/5 prolapsed disc , seeing my Neurosurgeon Wednesday.


----------



## camerashy

Nice scar, mate, at least it's in a straight line, mines about 6" scar that is!!


----------



## TomG

Nice snaps, Gonz.

I hope the nurses were liberal with the pethedine.

I have lived with a chronic L4/5 prolapse for 25 years. Different things work for different people regarding rehab.

For me, traction was best. Initially, I would float vertically in a pool with floaties on my arms (in the JC pose, if you get my drift). As it got better, I would suspend myself from anything I could reach overhead (think hanging from monkey bars in the playground).

The theory is that gravity forces the vertebrae and discs to space out, relieving pressure and allowing everything to get back into proper alignment.

These exercises were recommended by an orthopedic surgeon, and did the trick for me.


----------



## great gonzo

Exotica said:


> I know how you feel , I'm waiting for my 5th operation on my L4/5 prolapsed disc , seeing my Neurosurgeon Wednesday.


Hope it goes better this time, I cant believe 5 times!!!

Gonz


----------



## great gonzo

camerashy said:


> Nice scar, mate, at least it's in a straight line, mines about 6" scar that is!!


Joys of micro surgery I suppose, at least yours is worth getting out at the pub when you play who's got the best scar!!!

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo

TomG said:


> Nice snaps, Gonz.
> 
> I hope the nurses were liberal with the pethedine.
> 
> I have lived with a chronic L4/5 prolapse for 25 years. Different things work for different people regarding rehab.
> 
> For me, traction was best. Initially, I would float vertically in a pool with floaties on my arms (in the JC pose, if you get my drift). As it got better, I would suspend myself from anything I could reach overhead (think hanging from monkey bars in the playground).
> 
> The theory is that gravity forces the vertebrae and discs to space out, relieving pressure and allowing everything to get back into proper alignment.
> 
> These exercises were recommended by an orthopedic surgeon, and did the trick for me.


How long ago was that ?
Very different procedure for me!

Gonz.


----------



## camerashy

Traction does work
They put weights on a pulley system connected to your legs to stretch the back......bit like the olden days


----------



## great gonzo

Think I will stick to my swimming sounds very scary. 

Gonz.


----------



## grout20

*Glad it went well Gonz*



TomG said:


> Nice snaps, Gonz.
> 
> The theory is that gravity forces the vertebrae and discs to space out, relieving pressure and allowing everything to get back into proper alignment.
> 
> These exercises were recommended by an orthopedic surgeon, and did the trick for me.


TomG
Agree with the gravity bit. 
To relieve my aching lower back and open up the discs/vertebrae a bit, I stand in the inside corner of the kitchen worktop, jump up and let my legs hang down whilst supporting myself with straight arms. Kind of stretches the lower back out by the weight of your legs. Hope that description makes sense!  May not work if your 6 foot 3 though.... :lol:

Gonz
Glad to hear you are making progress. Keep doing whatever the physio says....!

John Tht ..... nice looking GT6 there! I miss mine....

Watch your backs, guys! 

John


----------



## CHRIS-P

had back pain around l5-s1, thought i'd done a hamstring but it turned out to be one slipped and one prolapsed. 

went to see a consultant that said physio for a year before any operation would be better and the only thing that worked ended up being acupuncture.

needles in the base of my spine all the way down the back of both legs to my heels.
it took about eight sessions but worked wonders.


----------



## camerashy

Interesting that it worked for you Chris


----------



## Titanium Htail

Good luck Gonz, as you said this is going to take a while, where everyday you will feel a bit better my 4 six inch titanium rods perhaps a thing of the past. Learning how to move now you are on the right side of this improvement.

Any non invasive procedure that works for the individual is preferable be that exercise or otherwise, my traction was about eight weeks. I arrived at the hospital where your lower legs are shaved to attach the string to the weights only to be told my name was not on the list at that hospital but another, oh how we laughed. 

<< Yes should have kept the new GT6 happy days.

Take care all, plenty here with all manner of back issues. #spoonie

John Tht.


----------



## CHRIS-P

camerashy said:


> Interesting that it worked for you Chris


think we're all different and its a diverse world out there :lol: i had the ultrasound stuff, heat treatment and a poor old woman kneeling on me back pressing the hell out of me spine with no results :lol: i hadnt had acupuncture before and was sceptical but hand on heart it eased the pain in about 3 or 4 sessions...

the pain still comes and goes as i'm getting older but as long as i'm not lifting and twisting at the same time (touch wood) i've been ok for the last 8 years or so :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo

I believe that a lot of different remedies can help different issues. My consultant told me that a prolapse the size of mine would never go away. Some of mine dispersed into my body like a bruise which gave me such a pain relief but it still pressured my siatic nerve. A lot of people can self heal some just live with it, some people don't even know they have one. For me surgery was the only way especially living with it for two years although they don't just do the operation for everyone I think you have to tick all the boxes. I tried everything before the op including acupuncture and many other things. 
I'm actually starting to feel normal since my op, I know I have a long way to go but fingers crossed. 

Gonz.


----------



## camerashy

Whenever I was recovering from a bad back even though I was still in slight pain/discomfort I found returning to work took my mind off the pain issue and helped my recovery


----------



## great gonzo

camerashy said:


> Whenever I was recovering from a bad back even though I was still in slight pain/discomfort I found returning to work took my mind off the pain issue and helped my recovery


Very true, I found this too.

Gonz.


----------



## Maniac

I had one go in my late thirties. It takes several weeks for recovery however it is a permanent injury and will make itself known depending on severity for the rest of your life. Exercise will help but you must take better care.


----------



## great gonzo

OMG

8 weeks after the op and I'm actually starting to feel better. I don't want to get to excited in case the leg pain comes back. Still weak in my lower back with some spasms but i seriously think the op has worked and I'm on the road to recovery. 

Gonz.


----------



## Ross

Gòod news that Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo

Ross said:


> Gòod news that Gonz.


Cheers Ross

I go back to the consultant on the 19th to check everything is ok, I think after that in my mind I can really push on.

Gonz


----------



## grout20

That's great news Gonz .... but don't push it too hard for a while longer!

I think I mentioned in an earlier post, the physio always encouraged me to do gentle stomach and back muscle exercises just to protect the back a bit....especially stomach.

Take care and good luck

John


----------



## great gonzo

Cheers John

I'm still very carful of what I'm doing, I swim twice a week and that helps. The physio said to start doing Pilates when I'm ready. I belive it strengthens the stomach muscles and lower back. 

Gonz.


----------



## camerashy

Great News, sounds as if you have now turned the corner and all is looking good.
REMEMBER.......no leaning over the engine bay ....lol
Take care
Dave


----------



## great gonzo

Cheers Dave. 
I really do feel like I have turned the corner. Fingers crossed. 

Gonz.


----------



## Ross

Dad had a slipped disk in 2000 ish,he was off work for a year went to physio,chiropractors ect which never sorted it but he went out to his car when it was frosty slipped caught the car and boom it was fixed,hes never had any problems since.


----------

